# GNU backdoor bindings



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Specifically the 09/10' model. Are they any good? The seem very nice. Will they hold up good from park and all mountain terrain? Thanks and I just want peoples opinions on them. Thanks again in advance.

These specifically


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

These are manufactured by SP Fastec. I have the SP Fastec Bindings. They are good, light and easy to use.

The only issue is you have to set them up properly. Over tighten the toe strap and you will find the high back will catch your boot when you lower the back.

There is a process to set up the boot in the binding and if done correctly they work just perfectly.

I don't ride park but bomb the mountain with them no problems. I know two riders who use them (one is a pro) and they swear by them. These bindings are becoming very popular down under this season. Seen lots and lots of riders using them.


----------



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Alright, cool, I think I'm gonna purchase these and ride them with my GNU park pickle. Thanks again.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Sweet, let me know if you have any porblems with setting them up.


----------



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

ight for sure. It shouldn't be that hard should it? And since your here, I'm 15 years old in a rapid growth rate, and my shoe size is getting higher and higher very fast, so I don't wanna spend a lot on boots wqhen I'll need to replace them by the end of the season. Do you think these will hold up good for like 2-3 times to the mountain and some jibbing here and there? The price is right 

There are more styles on eBay for the same price but here's an example...

Bod Barracud Mens Snowboard Boot Grey Size 10 code18-10 - eBay (item 140430894246 end time Sep-20-10 20:25:19 PDT)

Thanks again.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Danny, There is a saying "You only get what you pay for" I don't know the brand but I feel the price is too cheap and you may find yourself with some bad boots.


----------



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes, very true. I just thought whatever, because I'm only using them 3-4 times.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Danny...my advice is that, if you want to save some money, save it somewhere else other than boots. Nothing will ruin a day of riding faster than hurting feet.

On that note, look at boots from a manufacturer that's been around for a bit, even Sims, Lamar or something like that. By focusing on their higher-end entry level boots or their lower-end mid-level boots, you're bound to find something that's comfortable and won't cost you too much.

Oh, and ALWAYS test fit the boots live before buying.


----------



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

ight, cool. thanks for the heads up DC5R!


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I will also add that when you try them on do the laces up and walk around in them. Sit and talk with the retailer whilst you still have them on and the try and get a good 10-15mins of wearing them. You will find boots you thought were a little snug will actually feel better after 10 mins. And boots you think were ok will turn out to be too big.

A good retailer will know how to fit you into your boots.


----------



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Yea definitely. Thanks again.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

on that same note, would it really kill me to get some cheap bindings? Cuz i need some bad but i cant really spend more than like 120


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Bindings affect your control of the board. Depending on how advanced you are and what you are trying to achieve with your riding you may find some cheap bindings diminish your control and power transfer to the board.

Maybe look at some 2nd hand/used good quality bindings rather than going for NEW cheap bindings. As long as the bindings are not broken or the ratchets are damagaed then the only difference will be cosmetic between new and used in as a good quality binding.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

yeah thats kind of what i was thinking maybe some older bindings like 08/09s for really cheap


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I bought my Hammer Broadline NEW at 40% of retail because the model was 2yrs old. Have a look around and see if you can find some 2nd hand or older model quality bindings. Good luck.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great ill look around thanks.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a pair of the Gnu Back door bindings. They are great for park, groomers and just messing around. On pow day's however....They suck. If you get stuck in some deep snow. You have to dig a hole behind your binding to get the backrest down. One day I got stuck in a tree well last year and had to take my boots off to get out of the bindings. then I had to hike 200 feet to get back to the groomer to get my boots back on. I was pretty pissed. These bindings now belong on my usual board and not my pow board.

Great response and very light. I use them on day's when it hasn't snowed for a bit.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

used my GNU Street backdoors first time yesterday. FANTASTIC! Literally took less than 10 seconds to strap in, 5 secs to get out. No deep snow mind you. 

Also if you're used to sitting down and strapping in, could be an issue as the highbacks need to be down so you can slide your foot in. The good news is you don't need to sit down to strap in or out anymore - what a relief!

And they were very supportive and responsive. I wanted bindings that flexed as I'm still learning so I got the Streets, which are polymer not aluminum


----------

